# RAM Riegel einstellen ?



## TobGod (2. März 2004)

Hi ! Ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen einen neuen 256 DD-R RAM Riegel PC 2100 266MHz cl 2.5 . So das erstmal zur Info . So meine erste Frage: Ich habe mit einem Programm herausgefunden das mein bisheriger Riegel genau der selbe wie oben beschrieben 133/266MHz hat. Nun stand bei der Beschreibung des neuen nur 266MHz, wie man oben sehen kann. Macht das einen Unterschied ? Oder kann ich den bedenkenlos einbauen ? 2.Frage: Wenn ich den Riegel dann eingebaut habe, muss ich doch dem Pc bestimmt noch irgendwie sagen dass was dazugekommen ist ?  . Muss man das im BIOS machen ? Will nämlich nichts falsch machen. Danke schonmal für die Antworten, MfG, Toby


----------



## server (2. März 2004)

Hi,

Du musst nichts im BIOS eintragen, einfach den neuen Riegel einstecken und hoffen, dass sich die beiden vertragen (sollte normalerweise der Fall sein).

Manche Computer zeigen schon vor dem Booten an, wieviel RAM gesteckt ist, ansonsten kannst du ohne große Umstände in Windows einen Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz machen und siehst dann unter Eigenschaften wieviel RAM dein Computer hat.


----------



## TobGod (2. März 2004)

Ok danke!


----------

